

Quest for Immutable Static Files Hosting - avodonosov
http://avodonosov.blogspot.com/2013/02/quest-for-immutable-static-files-hosting.html

======
spicyj
I was under the impression that you can set up an S3 bucket so that it behaves
like this with no additional server.

~~~
avodonosov
I need access permissions so that public can upload new files, but after file
is uploaded it can't be modified.

Amazon permission system does not allow such a configuration.

~~~
apinstein
Sure it does. You can create an IAM user, give that user only PutObject
permissions to your bucket, and publicly share the key/secret key for that IAM
user. Then people can use those creds with any s3 upload utility.

Alternatively you could probably make a static web form that does that
automatically thus isolating people from the need to understand S3 utilities.
You could even make it drag/drop enabled so that literally all one has to do
to upload a file is drag it to a web page.

~~~
derefr
The OP is talking about preventing someone from overwriting _their own_ files,
mind.

------
mayop100
Firebase can do this for you. It has a very flexible expression-based
permissions model. You can set your rule to:

".write":"!data.exists()"

And people will be able to write only new items.

~~~
avodonosov
Firebase is an interesting thing, but it's for dynamic structured data and
costs $49 / mo. Too much for just publishing plain static files.

